# Best moment in golf



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just wondering what everyones fav memory/moment in golf was?
Mine would have to be when I frist started playing I was down at the driving range 
hacking away at some balls and i had an older guy come up to me and he gave me some
tips with my swing. He spent close to half an hour with me which improved my hitting
a great deal. At the end of all that I found out that he used to hold the course record
at three of my local course and he play of scratch when he was younger. It was at this
moment that I thought this is a great game where people are will to take the time to 
give a young hack some pointers and tip. 

So what's yours?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Probably when I went out with my dad about 4-5 months ago, he had played with me my first two months back in the game and I was horrible....I mean horrible....he hadn't played with me since but I was playing about 3 times a week at least on my own. We were playing a quick front 9 together at a local course when we got to the first hole which is a short par 4, only about 260 but it requires a draw and the green is uphill, elevated about 30-40 feet at least from the tee box. He teed up and layed up to the left with about 100 yard wedge shot to go. I teed up soon after and he began immediately with tips, I said nothing, but pulled my driver which I had been reluctant to use in the past. He asked me if I was sure I wanted to use that club....I just smiled and took a swing, drove the green about 10 feet within the hole. He just stood there for a moment and said I guess I'll shut up next time!

-AJ


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

dont you just love it when someone is tell you what to do and you do what you want and it works out perfect. 
on the other hand they let you know when you do what you want and it doesnt work out.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Probably my best/favorite moment in golf was yesterday when I had my 1st golf lesson and the instructor helped me hit my irons a lot better. I went back there today and hit some more golf balls and I am getting really consistent


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's a hard question. I think I would say my favorite memory was winning a college tournament in front of my girlfriend. I guess it was the first time she took me seriously about how much golf meant to me and how good I possibly might have been. Before that, I think she just thought it was a hobby.


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not sure about my best moment but here is two very satisfying moments that happened yesterday and today.

Yesterday on the #1 handicap hole, I hit a bad tee shot, short and right. I was laying just off the cart path with 230 yards left to the center of the green, the green has a deep ditch in front of it. I pulled out the PW and was about to lay up, when i thought, what the hell i'll have a go. I said to my playing partner "this could be the best shot I hit in 2007". With that I aimed just right of the green because the ball was above my feet and hit it real sweet. As predicted it had a slight draw and ended up 10 feet from the pin. I missed the birdie putt by an inch but still it was one hell of a shot.
Today I was playing in a foursome for money (not much money though!) I had just 4 putted on a par 3!!! Not something i care to remember. Anyway the next hole runs along the river (on the right) It's a 295 yard par 4 with a ditch at 254 yards. The normal shot on this hole is a lay up to 200 yards and a wedge to the green. The 3 guys i was playing with are all longer than me off the tee and they had irons in their hands. I stepped up to tee off with my driver and continued to hit it dead straight right over the hazard. The guys put away the irons and grabbed their drivers. 2 of them made it over and 1 skied it. Anyway to cut this story short, i out drove them all and was left with a 10 yard chip to the pin, which i hit close and birdied.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Too many good memories to list after 25 years of golfing.
Maybe the most memorable moment was when I survived a heart attack on the 18th green on Mother's Day 2006. The rest pale in comparison!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What I anticipate as one of my greatest moments in golf is about to happen this week. I start physical therapy for my damaged ankle and knee. (avulsion fracture in the left ankle and medial meniscus tear in the right knee) All those jump shots for the University of Louisville have come back to haunt me with the onset of arthritis to complicate it all.

At my first appointment, we have set aside 1/2 hour to discuss my lifestyle desires, (playing golf and demands of my job), so that I can reinforce the therapy at home and get back in the swing of things faster. (pun intended)

The point is, I hope to come home with some anticipated date when I might reasonably expect to start hitting balls again, if not playing. The instability in the right knee and nature of break in the left ankle has been such that it is really scary to walk on grass for fear of stepping someplace uneven and having the knee go sideways or the ankle rolling over. As I strengthen both, I hope the stability will return.

One friend commented that if the ankle doesn't come along quickly enough, I might have to develop a flat footed swing like Fred Couples' and the thought of developing the upper body flexibility he has is also something to speak to the therapist about.

So, I live in hope that returning to the game will be one of the greatest moments I will enjoy... hopefully not too far into the future...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I too have a ton of good memories after many years of playing.. and yet, nothing can top the Birdie my councins's friend got. By Birdie, I mean he killed a bird, resting in a tree, from 232 yards away.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Playing alone, walking, early in the morning. Chipped in for birdie on #5. That was a feeling of pure happiness. Not really excitement, not bragging rights, just total satisfaction.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Playing alone, walking, early in the morning.


I hadn't remembered that when I started to answer this thread before. I've done it a few times where I was literally the first person on the course, practically at sunrise. The colors and shadows, even the smell of the course as it wakes up under a layer of dew, is totally different than what I was used to at a later tee time.

It's particularly pretty to play a course through a forest, like the Standard Country Club in Louisville, where I grew up. The density of the forest or the angle of the hole to the forest and rising sun gives every hole a different color of light.

Later in life, I became a pretty avid photographer. Thinking back about those images now, I wish I had an interest in photography back then. It would have been fun to have pictures of some things I remember... heavenly beams of light shooting through the trees at nearly horizontal angles, the first footsteps in the dew, greens that were silver until they were stepped upon...

Cool memories white tiger...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup. Dennis gets it. And I'm enough of the brooding-artist type that I get it too. 

I'd love to see the pictures if you end up taking any. I'll take a few when spring rolls around. Those arial photos of "numeral" courses taken midday with a green-tinted lens really don't do it for me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I hadn't remembered that when I started to answer this thread before. I've done it a few times where I was literally the first person on the course, practically at sunrise. The colors and shadows, even the smell of the course as it wakes up under a layer of dew, is totally different than what I was used to at a later tee time.
> 
> It's particularly pretty to play a course through a forest, like the Standard Country Club in Louisville, where I grew up. The density of the forest or the angle of the hole to the forest and rising sun gives every hole a different color of light.
> 
> ...


Just reading that gives me a great image in my mind and makes me want to go and tee off at 6 in the morning. Golf is the game you play against your self while enjoying the beauty of nature.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a few great moments today. Therapy on the knee and ankle has gone very well and the ankle gives me no problem at all. The knee still pops and feels unstable, plus my back has been in spasms lately.

Today, I hit some balls on the course for the first time since October. I had a friend in town from Detroit and took him to play, so I figured I'd bunt the ball around a bit and mostly chip and putt. Little by little, as I warmed up and got fairly loose, I finally decided to take out the driver and make a decent pass at it. I caught it on the screws and got severely teased about beware the ailing golfer and all that.

I didn't score well enough to stay in single digits on a couple holes, knocking balls all over the lot OB and in lakes, but I honestly can't remember when it felt so GOOD to hit the ball, even badly!

I won't say I'm back playing again, because tonight, my back and knee are sore as hell, but I know there is going to be light at the end of the tunnel and I will play again!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

its great your back on the course I hope the back and knee hold up for you so you can get back into your game.
It feels so good to get out on the course when you haven't been out for a while.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

AJ: I enjoyed playing golf with my dad too, Golf was his game, I never took the game up in his younger years when he was a scratch golfer. 8yrs ago I started and I'm 58. My dad and I really got to know each other and I really stunk at it. Now the game is addicting, I stink a little less. he's still my best caddy. Now I get to play with my grandson


----------



## Duffy (Feb 24, 2008)

Without a doubt the best moment would have to be standing on the first tee with my wife and 2 sons.
My wife and I golfed a lot when we were first married. Once the kids arrived we didn't have time to golf. Last year my kids took up golfing my wife decided she would like to golf again.
3 new sets of clubs later we now golf as a family.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

17* Titleist 904f 230 over water into a slight breeze - in the hole on the last for an albatros 2, to win my match of Major Pennants. 

My opponent was gobsmacked


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

U Grooves said:


> 17* Titleist 904f 230 over water into a slight breeze - in the hole on the last for an albatros 2, to win my match of Major Pennants.
> 
> My opponent was gobsmacked


I'm gobsmacked just reading that very nice shot. I be happy to be on the green or even the fringe form that distance. To tell the turth it would prob take me two shots to get on the green there let alone in the hole. Great job UGrooves


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Duffy said:


> 3 new sets of clubs later we now golf as a family.


I can't begin to tell you how much I envy you. My wife took lessons and started playing before we had kids. She was a natural and probably could have been good at it, but once our son came along, she never played again.

Our son never got serious about the game, preferring rugby in college, (Captain of the LSU team in the early 90's), but my biggest frustration was my daughter.

She was a jock from day one. When she played little league softball, she was always the one the outfielders backed up to the fences for. I could never get her to pick up a club and hit a golf ball. At 6' tall and with great hand/eye coordination and a very good understanding of the weight shift, she could absolutely pound a softball for miles. Now, she has 3 kids and I doubt she will ever play, even if she wanted to. On the other hand, every time I'm with my grandkids, I forgive her for not playing golf.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 24, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I can't begin to tell you how much I envy you. My wife took lessons and started playing before we had kids. She was a natural and probably could have been good at it, but once our son came along, she never played again.
> 
> Our son never got serious about the game, preferring rugby in college, (Captain of the LSU team in the early 90's), but my biggest frustration was my daughter.
> 
> She was a jock from day one. When she played little league softball, she was always the one the outfielders backed up to the fences for. I could never get her to pick up a club and hit a golf ball. At 6' tall and with great hand/eye coordination and a very good understanding of the weight shift, she could absolutely pound a softball for miles. Now, she has 3 kids and I doubt she will ever play, even if she wanted to. On the other hand, every time I'm with my grandkids, I forgive her for not playing golf.


It is great to golf with the family.
I also have a 17 year old daughter who goes to the driving range with me. Last year she did not think she was ready to play a round. Maybe this year.
Unfortunately that will leave us with 5 players.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Duffy said:


> Unfortunately that will leave us with 5 players.


A lot of courses around here will let Fivesomes play after a certain time in the summer. Maybe it's worth mentioning to your club. Keeping a whole family of golfers happy could mean a good amount of money in their pockets in terms of greens fees, cart rentals and pro shop sales.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 24, 2008)

DennisM said:


> A lot of courses around here will let Fivesomes play after a certain time in the summer. Maybe it's worth mentioning to your club. Keeping a whole family of golfers happy could mean a good amount of money in their pockets in terms of greens fees, cart rentals and pro shop sales.



Maybe my daughters boyfriend and my sons girlfriends will start playing.
You never know.

It is also rare that all of us can get together for a round.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 24, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I can't begin to tell you how much I envy you. My wife took lessons and started playing before we had kids. She was a natural and probably could have been good at it, but once our son came along, she never played again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

just thought I'd bring this back to life. So please do share your best moment in golf.

I still do like my moment from my frist post in this thread but I also have a great deal of enjoyment taking my daughter out to play and trying to teach her how to play. Seeing the enjoyment on her face when she hits a good shot is how life is supposed to be!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Loads of 'em.

After over 40 yrs of playing, my first hole in one.

Away from the golf course, attending my son's graduation as a PGA professional - and yes I did have a few tears in my eyes.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Feb 20, 2007)

*Difficult to Name Just One*

I started playing golf at the age of 10, so there are many to pick from...which makes it difficult to select just one. I guess the most sincere moment came when my father invited my brother, my son, and myself to play in a "Father/Son" scramble on Fathers Day back in 1993. While we didn't quite finish in first, we finished ahead of all his friends and their sons...which gave my Dad many joyous years of bragging!

One other moment sticks out as unforgettable. While it's not a personal feat, it's a historic event that changed a lot of peoples view on the game of golf all around the world. I will never forget sitting in front of the television on a Sunday in April of 1986, watching Jack Nicklaus put together one of the finest rounds of golf that I have ever seen. Everybody wanted Jack to win the Masters that day and the crowds were deafening. I still get goose bumps everytime I see replays of his accomplishment!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Indiana Jones said:


> *One other moment sticks out as unforgettable. While it's not a personal feat, it's a historic event that changed a lot of peoples view on the game of golf all around the world. I will never forget sitting in front of the television on a Sunday in April of 1986, watching Jack Nicklaus put together one of the finest rounds of golf that I have ever seen. Everybody wanted Jack to win the Masters that day and the crowds were deafening. I still get goose bumps everytime I see replays of his accomplishment!*


I remember that night well. It was the early hours of the morning over here when I got to bed, and because of the high/adreneline it took forever to get off to sleep.


----------

